# Omg Hylomantis Lemur



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Understory Enterprises Inc. - Homepage

Sell a variety of darts and 2 rare tree frogs! They are based right near where I will be living in Canada :flrt:
They seem pretty much like the Canadian version of Dart Frog but on a bigger scale :lol2:
I enquired about the Hylomantis Lemur and they just got back to me saying. 

The Hylomantis lemur sell for $235 each and are available in limited
numbers now. I have attached a care sheet.
The easiest way for you to get them from us would be to attend one of the
Reptile Expos in Mississauga(Ontario Reptile & Exotic Pet Expo) or to meet us at the
airport when we are down that way for a business trip.
If you want to get them in April, then a 50% deposit now will be required
to hold them until then.
Omg $235 is like £145! I wanted 3 but with that price I might get 2. 

The other tree frog they have looks stunning I may have to get some of those too :whistling2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Thier caresheet was very basic

Care of the Hylomantis Lemur 

Froglets and juveniles seem to do best in a simple setup, with a paper 
towel substrate and a potted broad leaved plant(that has been thoroughly washed, sterilized and repotted in sterilized soil). The paper towel should be kept moist, but not sopping wet. In this way feeding can be closely monitored and the health, vigor and growth of the frogs easily ascertained. 
The paper towels should be changed about every 3 days, accompanied by a 
spot cleaning of any feces on the walls of the vivarium or leaves of the plants. Removal of dead feeders is important at this time to prevent additional waste build up. 
No water dish is necessary: a light misting once or twice a day will keep the frogs hydrated. 
Well dusted food should be offered every other day. When kept in this manner we find the froglets and juveniles to be extremely hardy animals, which transform slowly into one of the most beautiful treefrogs imaginable.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

understory supply peruvian frog import who always have a table at hamm and will bring anything to the show for you, they had hylomantis lemur listed but have sold out now, dont think they were anywhere near that money though. I guess the other treefrog is cruzoihyla calcarifer is it, tried to get some of these last year but he had just sold out of them, stunning frog.
See And this why i said i would start again with frogs when i got to canada


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree with Ritchie,why have the hassle of exporting your frogs?
With the lemur I would personally be tempted to wait until people captive breed them in Canada, the price should be cheaper by then :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> I agree with Ritchie,why have the hassle of exporting your frogs?
> With the lemur I would personally be tempted to wait until people captive breed them in Canada, the price should be cheaper by then :2thumb:


cos i looooooooooooooooove them :flrt:

I think these are captive bred ones or the tadpoles are imported from Peru or something along those lines.

The main reason I want to get some is to make Morgan Freeman jealous :lol2: 
just kidding :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Kind of bizarre buying frogs from Canada that you may well take back there...:whistling2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Kind of bizarre buying frogs from Canada that you may well take back there...:whistling2:


I am moving there in April Ron :lol2: so will obviously be buying them then! I can put a deposit down now though.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> I am moving there in April Ron :lol2: so will obviously be buying them then! I can put a deposit down now though.


 All is made clear.:idea:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Whatever.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Whatever.


Would u pay £145 each for them?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

andaroo said:


> Would u pay £145 each for them?


I'd never pay more than £50 for any frog.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

:gasp::gasp::gasp:jesus they got back to me on the cruzoihyla calcarifer and they want $400 each!


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I know no-one likes a show off but here is my first pic of 1 of my hylomantis lemur


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Bigsteviet said:


> I know no-one likes a show off but here is my first pic of 1 of my hylomantis lemur
> image


 Show off!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I just couldn't resist once I seen this tread lol


----------

